

Ask HN: Are there any churn figures for Facebook? - jacquesm

I've been searching for a good hour now, maybe my search fu is completely down the drain but I really can't find any churn figures for Facebook, zip.<p>Is there anybody that knows of a report on how many facebook accounts there are in total and how many of those are still active? It would be quite interesting to know more about the life-cycle of a facebook account, given the various doom predictions that are being made.<p>I know that some counterparts to facebook are in rough waters, but I attribute that mostly to facebook taking traffic away from them, not to a general trend in the social networking industry.<p>Any pointers would be much appreciated. If you work at facebook please don't respond to this request for obvious reasons unless it is sanctioned, I'd hate to get someone fired.<p>The hardest data so far that I did find was the result of an AB test that facebook did on their account cancellation page that reportedly kept '1 million people from cancelling each year' suggesting that the total number of cancellations is at least a multiple of that.
======
adrianwaj
\- just some numbers, might be relevant

[http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/global/facebook-and-
twit...](http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/global/facebook-and-twitter-post-
large-year-over-year-gains-in-unique-users/)

